# Heavy n High



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a unique buck there. I can't believe how thick the bases are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

pretty


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Is that a painting?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

That is a fat little rack. Nice shot Tree.--- Is that a city buck?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

This particular group moves quite a bit between the mountains and the city. He was in a back yard when I took this shot.


----------

